
To cauterize the red pill, we must become lighthouses for our communities - rbanffy
https://medium.com/@mwilber/to-cauterize-the-red-pill-we-must-become-lighthouses-for-our-communities-8eda0717dca4
======
Boothroid
Woah boy. Toxic masculinity and feminism as the solution? Assuming this is
from the US, is this what's really going on over there these days?

